# Tina ultrasonica para lavado



## antonio perez (Mar 11, 2008)

Hola amigos.

El dia de hoy me asignaron un proyecto el cual tengo que fabricar una tina de ultrasonido. esta tina debe de ser pequeña es decir que le puedan caber maximo 2 litros de agua. y que pueda limpiar piezas como monedas (10 aproximadamente  o un poco mas). El problema es que no cuento con ningun diagrama de ello. Les agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar con un diagrama y algunas sugerencias..
Aunque he buscado información de ello no logro encontrar gran cosa. yo se que usan transductores pero no se de que capacidad ni en donde se pueden encontrar.(hace algun tiempo vi una tina parecida a lo que les comento y en su interior se veia muy sencilla, observe que contaba con (4) transistores tipo corcholata y algunas resistencias y capacitores ,en la tinita 3 transductores un poco grandes.)
Agradeceria si alguin pudiera ayudarme y asi mismo aportar algo para este foro.


Saludos.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 12, 2008)

algo de información
http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota101.htm

un diagrama de un limpiador ultrasonico





el diagrama este lo encontré por casualidad.


suerT


----------



## antonio perez (Mar 13, 2008)

Muchas Gracias. 

Lo armare y les dirte como me fue.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 16, 2008)

habia abierto un post pero papá li-ion me lo cerro y me dirigio oootra vez aca. vi el cicuito aca posteado,  pero se me hace que tiene muchos componentes. vi este otro http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/2/nota05.htm el cual subo el esquema en livewire, pero no funciona a ultrasonido. ahora si uso un 555, como el otro esquema? que pasaria?saludos


----------



## antonio perez (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola.

Sigo con este proyecto.

Les comento que vi una tina ultrasonica muy sencilla, el unico problema es que los codigos de los componentes estan borrados. por lo que pude ver solo tiene una fuente con su puente rectificador, algunas resistencias, capacitores ceramicos y 4 transistores ( de corcholata), tambien contenia un 2 balastros (transformador como le llaman algunos o algo asi) uno para la fuente y otro que va hacia los  3 transductores, de una  tina de apenas 1 1/2 litros.

La tina con esos transductores realizan un excelente trabajo, ya que los deja muy limpios, tambien desconozco el numero de parte de esos transductores ya que por lo que veo son de gran tamaño (en tamaño se parecen una taza de cafe c/u.)
Alguien sabe que transistores de corcholata pueden desempeñar este trabajo, asi como los transductores. En la tina lavan piezas como aretes, medallas, pulceras etc.

Esta tina es de contruccion casera (acero inoxidable) y muy eficiente, si alguien conoce el diagrama electrico de algo muy similar o mejor. su aportacion seria muy buena para mi y este foro, ya que es una tina nada compleja, con pocos componentes y muy eficiente. 

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 16, 2010)

El circuito que postearon tiene una salida interesante con esos 4 transistores. Habria que hacer ensayos a que frecuencia con relacion a la potencia tiene mejores resultados. El objetivo es mover el agua, entiendo que no sera lo mismo 20 mil veces/segundo que 70 mil/segundo. Pero cuanto no seria lo mismo? 300% como la diferencia en frecuencia? tambien esta claro que es mas facil/barato hacerlo con un transductor de 20khz que uno de 70khz..


----------



## alexarmy (Ago 18, 2010)

la verda lo he armado y se calientan las resistencias de 330 hasta el grado de que se ponen negras le agradeceria su ayuda   el piezo





			
				cejas_g dijo:
			
		

> disculpa antonio llegastes a armar el circuito, te funciono.?
> alguien mas lo armo?


----------



## DAEVI (Sep 13, 2010)

A ver, a ver anoche estaba un tanto cansado, aí trataré de subir de nuevo el archivo, de hecho son dos para el mismo modelo solo cambia el voltaje, tengo mas diagramas pero con la misma problematica, no identifico donde van los transductores y con uno de un modelo mas reciente ni siquiera sé que componentes son algunos de ese otro diagrama, pero me conformo con que me indiquen de estos dos, gracias saludos.



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> habia abierto un post pero papá li-ion me lo cerro y me dirigio oootra vez aca. vi el cicuito aca posteado,  pero se me hace que tiene muchos componentes. vi este otro http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/2/nota05.htm el cual subo el esquema en livewire, pero no funciona a ultrasonido. ahora si uso un 555, como el otro esquema? que pasaria?saludos





Por cierto @zeta_bola siempre que pasó con ese diagrama con el 555 agregado, te funcionó?


saludos.


... Hey ¿alguno de los 7 (y 3) que ya bajaron el diagrama ha podido encontrar donde conectar los piezo' POR FAVOOOOR...


----------



## alecali (Nov 22, 2010)

hola creo que los transductores se conectan en los terminales j7 y j11. de todos modos no estoy muy seguro, mi nivel de electronica no es muy avanzado. Ojala alguien que sepa un poco mas pueda contestar.


----------



## DAEVI (Nov 23, 2010)

alecali dijo:


> hola creo que los transductores se conectan en los terminales j7 y j11. de todos modos no estoy muy seguro, mi nivel de electronica no es muy avanzado. Ojala alguien que sepa un poco mas pueda contestar.



EXACTO mi hermano, gracias por la respuesta, jejejeje ya me lo había corroborado un técnico del barrio, por eso dejé de insistir, pero has sido muy amable resulta que los transductores se conectan en serie y entonces todos los demás J8 (que no está por que J7 se repite) al J10 son cada uno transductores por lo tanto creo que podríamos agregar mas, de cualquier manera este esquema ya no me gustó, ahora busco hacer uno con Sweeping, filtrado y panel digital, ya conseguí diagramas si funciona les paso el tip, saludos


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 12, 2011)

Hola que tal, yo saque el circuito de la tina ultrasonica y lo pase a pcb, sin embargo el transistor (si es que es un transistor) no tiene datasheet, se ve que lo mandaron a hacer o algo asi, asi que no he podido encontrar un sustituto, yo segun por el circuito pienso que es un trtansistor npn pero la verdad que no se, asi que en el circuito lo pongo para que me ayuden a analizar el circuito y poder armarlo ya con los valores especificos.

Por ahora estoy diseñando uno ,por si no logro entender ese circuito, que esta basado en un amplificador de audio de 100w, y como entrada pondre un lm555 que proporcione una frecuencia de 40kh, ya que a esa frecuencia se supone que debe trabajar la tina ultrasonica.

aqui les dejo el circuito del que saque de la tarjeta, el transistor lo estoy suponiendo ya que no se ni que es, sobre los inductores no se su valor real y el transformador, tambien estoy suponiendo su valor cuento convierte.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

y cual es la matricula del semiconductor? ese transistor del esquema no te sirve para tu montaje es muy pequeño en todo


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 12, 2011)

La matricula es 30004, he estado buscando el datasheet en internet pero no he encontrado nada, ni siquiera que es lo que podria ser, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, lo que si se es que si lleva un transformador e inductores, bueno deduzco que es inductor por que son solo unos cables enrollados en un circulo creo de ferrita, la mitad del circulo de ferrita esta forrado del primer inductor y el segundo en la otra mitad del circulo, creo yo son filtros nada mas, muchas gracias, espero me puedas ayudar.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Que formato tiene la cápsula, es plástica, metálica, podes poner una foto? si tenes dos devanados en ferrite toroidal eso ya no es un choque eso es un transformador...


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 13, 2011)

Bueno aqui subo las fotos del circuito de la tina, muchas gracias por ayudarme, en la tarjeta aparece un mj15023, ese lo puse pensando que podia sustituirlo por el original pero el verdadero que traia la tarjeta es el 30004, que tambien esta incluido en las fotos, supuse que es un transistor por que nada mas tiene 2 pines y el colector que vendria siendo el encapsulado, pero la verdad no se si en realidad es un transistor, muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 17, 2011)

siguiendo tus instrucciones, modifique el circuito y queda esta solución del circuito, toda via no entiendo como es que funciona, alguien me puede explicar?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 17, 2011)

Elvic dijo:


> un diagrama de un limpiador ultrasonico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En realidad no por casualidad  Ese circuito lo subí yo hace mucho tiempo en otro foro 
Las resistencias de 330 Ohms deben ser de 2 watts. Por algún lado debo tener el impreso que diseñé, si a alguien le interesa lo subo.
Dejo el mismo circuito pero un poco mejor dibujado.


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

sIIIIIIIIIII soy testigo que eso es asi, eso tiene copyrigth by BT54 y lo he visto mucho antes que Elvic lo posteara aqui


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

En realidad el © pertenece a una revista que lo publicó. Yo lo tomé como base y le hice algunas modificaciones 
Además, la imagen está aún alojada en mi web (http://www.electrowork.com.ar/public/limpiador%20ultrasonico%202.jpg) 
La fecha en que fue subido al server data del 02/05/2005.


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 18, 2011)

El que postee yo es un circuito de una tina ultrasonica para limpieza de inyectores, fue diseñada por una empresa estadounidense y pues de todas las que tenemos es la que mejor funciona, pero sin embargo han mandodo varias para reparacion y no entiendo el circuito, el circuito esta en el post anterior pero no he podido deducir los valores de los dos transformadores ni saber si la corcholata que tiene es un transistor


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 18, 2011)

Disculpa Black Tiger1954 me podrias explicar cual es el funcionamiento del puente h que rodea al piezoelectrico? ya lo simule y perfecto, pero no entiendo como funciona, entiendo que un schmit triger activa un bc337 y otro schmit activa el otro bc337, pero no entiendo que pasa despues de eso, segun lo poco que se, deben de activarse dos transistores simultaneos, el de arriba a la derecha y abajo a la izquierda y cuando se activa el otro schmit triger se activa el de arriba a la izquierda y el de abajo a la derecha, pero como esta conectado no lo entiendo, te agradeceria mucho si me lo explicas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 18, 2011)

Carlos: la etapa de salida *no* es un puente H. Son dos push-pull en contra fase. Uno de los schmit está puesto a continuación del otro, y como son inversores, de ahí la contra fase. Es lo mismo que se hace con los amplificadores puestos en modo puente (bridge). En los puentes H normales, los transistores están en configuración emisor común, en este caso están puestos como colector común o seguidores de tensión, son amplificadores de corriente.

Aunque pensándolo un poco mejor, genéricamente es un puente H  solo que como dije, la topología es con un push-pull.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

No lo decia por ese simbolo, sino porque tus diseñoa asi sean modificaciones y o mejoras sobre otorso teinen tu impronta, desde la forma de poner las partes en el esquema hasta la técnica que empleas..... eso hace que uno lo vea y diga por aqui paso la "garra" de Black............

Adentrando en lo técnico, alguien sabe donde conseguir esos cabezales piezo?


----------



## CARLOS1218 (May 19, 2011)

Yo soy de mexico y la forma que encontre para poder localizarlos pues fue en la pagina de www.alibaba.com, en el campo de busqueda pones piezoelectric transducer, la unica desventaja es que como son proveedores, pues no te venden una sola pieza, sino que te venden como de 100 para arriba


----------



## 14matias13 (May 28, 2011)

Hola a todos, estube leyendo diferentes post en distintos foros (inclusive forosdeelectronica) con el fin de fabricar una lavadora de ultrasonido. He encontrado varios circuitos, pero, el problema que tengo es como hacer la parte del transductor, vi varios que usaban una bobina, enrollada en un nucleo en forma de U (ferrita flyback) pero no tengo ninguna TV vieja como para sacarlo de ahi, con el circuito oscilador no tengo drama ya que se puede utilizar un 555 tranquilamente. Otra de las dudas que tengo es si el transductor se puede extraer de un nebulizador.

Bueno, si serian tan amables de darme una mano se lo agradeceria. Saludos.-

Nota: La aplicacion que busco con la lavadora es destapar cartuchos de impresora HP.


----------



## jaytec (May 30, 2011)

Yo en mi trabajo he reparado varias lavadoras de ultrasonidos y he cambiado los transductores, siempre por originales. Te explico esto porque es muy importante el desarrollo de la electrónica para el transductor que se va a montar. Cuando encuentres unos transductores y tengas sus especificaciones( frecuencia de resonancia, etc), entonces desarrolla la electrónica.
Saludos y suerte.


----------



## 14matias13 (May 30, 2011)

hola jaytec, gracias por responder. 

Vos me podrias decir a grandes rasgos que frecuencia necesito generar para limpiar los cabezales de los cartuchos? Que transductor tendria que emplear, donde lo puedo conseguir o se puede fabricar?

Saludos.-


----------



## pandacba (May 30, 2011)

para ese tipo de trabjo basta y sobra uno publicado en el foro que utilza un ferrite bobinado y tine un circuito con SCR, para la limpieza de cartuchos es excelente
Buscalo en el foro mediante el buscdor


----------



## 14matias13 (May 31, 2011)

hola pandacba.

El circuito que mencionas ya le encontré pero estube leyendo en foros y dicen que no funciona.

Adjunto la imagen del circuito. Saludos.-


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

Si funciona armalo y probalo, hay mucha gente que arma algo no anda y sale a decir no funciona no sirve cuando la mayoria de las veces son errores por falta de conocimiento, y ni siquiera setoman la molestia de ver porque no funcionan, asi arman uno arman otro hasta que le envocan a uno, pero para ellos el resto de lo que probo no sirve. y cuando los propone lo primero que salen diciendo es que son malos.
Hay una versión modificada por Black Tiger, busca en el otro hilo simila a este, construir una lavadora por ultrasonido y alli lo veras


----------



## 14matias13 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, lo voy a armar y lo voy a probar.

Gracias de nuevo pandacba.


----------



## giancar21 (Jun 30, 2011)

hola a todos, CARLOS1218 tu circuito el U1 y T1 que son no entiendo espeor puedas auyudarme, y 
Black Tiger1954 en tu circuito la caja de IN OUT y GND es de regulador de tension espero m ayuden o si pueden otros que entiendan el circuito se los agradecire un monton
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 30, 2011)

Efectivamente es el regulador de tensión.


----------



## giancar21 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ohh y sabes el codigo que le has puesto a ese regulador?, luego de eso hay 2 condensadores en paralelos y seguido hay 2 cables entre ellos un simbolo + para que los pones? una vez terminada el circuito solo seria de sumergir el piezo electrico? y para adquirir el piezoelectrico solo le digo el nombre o adicional le digo algun codigo, 
muchas gracias de antemano Black


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 1, 2011)

Esos 2 cables indican la alimentación del 40106.
Lo que te sugiero, es que antes de iniciar este proyecto, mires que tipo de piezo podes conseguir. Los que son específicos para este uso, son bastante caros y no muy comunes. El artículo de la revista de la cual modifiqué el circuito habla de los piezos que se usan para el "timbre" de los teléfonos, y el piezo, *no* va sumergido, solo se lo pega a la cubeta (la de la revista era un comedero de hamsters) pequeño, apoyado sobre gomas y el piezo pegado en su parte inferior.


----------



## giancar21 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohhh y sabras a cuanto voltaje trabajan, bueno si no se sumerge el piezo se pondra como lo indicas como deseo hacer la tina pense en sumergirlo, y si supieras los voltajes del 40106
gracias y tambien por estas respuestas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 1, 2011)

Es de 5 a 12 volts, no es crítico.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 23, 2012)

Es un regulador de tensión, 7812 en este caso.


----------



## kiizin (Ene 23, 2012)

a carlos 1218:Bueno aqui subo las fotos del circuito de la tina, muchas gracias por ayudarme, en la tarjeta aparece un mj15023, ese lo puse pensando que podia sustituirlo por el original pero el verdadero que traia la tarjeta es el 30004, que tambien esta incluido en las fotos, supuse que es un transistor por que nada mas tiene 2 pines y el colector que vendria siendo el encapsulado, pero la verdad no se si en realidad es un transistor, muchas gracias por ayudarme


                  ESE transistor SIV300004 no existe en nombre comercial, para evitar su manipulacion. falsificacion, reparacion, etc. o simplemente para proteger el circuito y la compania fabricante siga vendiendo este producto, lo he vista en la marca gemoro, limpiador ultrasonico para joyeria. he abierto he intentando repararlos y nunca encontre equivqlentes o el original, sin embargo, una proveedora de material joyero en mexico dijo que los tenia y los reparaba, cobraba 900.00+ envios, asi que, tengo cuatro guardadas esperando el transistor(3 no son mias) asi que eso de  comparar y probar, no se me da... sigo esperando...

ya destape el transistor y es  mas grande que un 2n3055


----------



## kalmar (Feb 10, 2012)

Aqí les paso como armar una tina ultrasonica.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 10, 2012)

ALGUIEN a montado la lavadora de kalmar? me gustaria saber que tal va....no para montarla yo,sino para saber que tan tonto soy...puesto que hace cuatro años compre una en 1200 euros bastante grande pero que al final apenas uso porque sale una pasta llenarla de dielectrico cada dos por tres...es que no puedo creer que sea tan simple.......


----------



## kalmar (Feb 10, 2012)

Si, el profesor de la revista de electronica y servicio el Sr. Leopoldo Parra la recomienda. Yo no me la he armado por falta de tiempo pero no dudo sobre su funcionamiento pues él la recomienda en los seminarios que dá.


----------



## lavozdecordoba (Feb 12, 2012)

Acá les dejo un Prototipo que se basa en el 555 (2) y en (4) IRF530N


Este circuito hace las veces de "SIMULADOR DE ENCENDIDO Y REVOLUCIONES
DEL MOTOR EN MARCHA".
Es lo que se denomina un  (PWM.)
O ancho pulso de banda,lo que permite por micro segundos las aperturas
 y cierres de los Inyectores .

Esta muy bueno va el esquema y ademas hay que poner una "bomba de 
combustible",para que ademas simule la entrada de combustible 
desde el tanque hacia los Inyectores,ademas se deberá construir un Riel 
a modo de deposito de combustible el cual es el donde se van 
alojando los Liquido Limpiadores ,en que a medida que el liquido limpiador  valla 
llevando el liquido atreves de los inyectores
Para luego introducirle algún liquido Limpiador de Inyectores.
El circuito es un PWM el cual simula el encendido y revoluciones del Motor 
en cuanto a los 4 Inyectores son lavados por "DIÁLISIS".
En cuatro pipetas, caerá el liquido limpiador de Inyectores .
Se puede lavar en dos series de no menos de 5 minutos.
Al final los 4 Inyectores deberán arrojar la misma cantidad de 
consumo de liquido Lavador de Inyectores.

En el documento Word se detalla el esquema Teórico ,lista de componentes 
disposición de los componentes y las Pistas del prototipo Y ORIFICIOS DE 
LA PLACA.

Este proyecto esta funcionando correctamente en un Taller de la ciudad de 
Buenos aires.

No presenta grandes dificultades y lo podrá armar por menos de 20 dolares.
(contando de que ud tenga una bomba de automóvil)

Sino en vez de bomba de automóvil podrá utilizar un compresor y un pequeño
con una precion constante de no mas de 40 Libras.
deposito del tipo garrafa con entrada desde el compresor y con salida hacia la
rampa de combustible y con entrada al Riel donde se encuentran anclados 
los 4 Inyectores.
Dándole entrada de Liquido Limpiador contenido en la Garrafa (puede ser un matafuegos
en desuso ) y dirigiéndolo en la entrada del Riel.

Espero que alguien lo arme y nos cuente luego su experiencia en este prestigioso foro.

Saludos cordiales desde la República ARGENTINA.


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 18, 2012)

hola,solo queria exponer por si alguien quiere fabricarse la tina de electronica y servicio que funcionar si funciona,pero si la comparas con una comercial es como comparar un ferrari con un carro de caballos.....un colega de profecion le comente el tema y la fabrico segun las directrises que marca el fasciculo de la revista expuesta en este tema un poco mas arriva,por si a alguien le interesa abri la mia para darle los datos a mi colega para tratar de modificar la sulla,(la mia es profecional) y los datos son fre: 40khz voltios a los transconductores 80 voltios rms... saludos


----------



## aguilatgz (May 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es adrian  de chiapas, mexico; y retomando el tema de la revista lo simule en multisim y funciona a una frecuencia de 25  khz aprox. Sin embargo al hacer el montaje en el protobard la frencuencia de salida en la terminal 3 del integrado 555 todo bien, pero el transistor no me emitia ninguna vibracion, envio el archivo.

Localice otro diagrama donde si se generan la frencuan de 40khz en las terminales de salida, pero el transductor que utilizo es u tweeter pero no alcanzo a ver que se realice el proceso, he seguido los comentarios y si alguien de ustedes me podria apoyar que tipo de transductor puedo utilizar.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 31, 2012)

hola a todos,yo he visto unos 5 modelos diferentes fabricados por profecionales que algunos diseñaron el sistema y otros los usaron de internet,y puedo asegurar que no merecen la pena,las compradas tu ves fisicamente como el liquido de su interior bibra como si fuera un yakusi....(bañera de estas de hidromasaje) mientras que estas se oye un ruidito pero el liquido permanece inerte...... 
yo creo que el problema radica en el transconductor,pero si lo compramos a fabrica de maquinas de ultrasonido como si fuera un repuesto,entre lo caro,transporte,aduana,etc no sale a cuenta.......


----------



## Depredamazon (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola amigos, como acabo de leer su tema puedo responder esto, yo estoy diseñando una tina de ultrasonido, sin embargo, no es tan facil como lo mencionan, ya que los circuitos utilizados generalmente son circuitos resonantes, los cuales deben ser muy exactos en sus componentes, ya que este tipo de circuitos poseen una frecuencia tal  a la que trabajan denominada frecuencia de resonancia, sin embargo, les paso un diseño el cual les puede servir, este circuito es para acoplar el transductor con la fuente conmutada, una cosa que hay que destacar el circuito esta diseñado para una frecuencia del rango de los 120Khz ya que esta es la frecuencia de resonancia de este circuito RLC serie, pero la pregunta es a que frecuencia desean la tina ya que yo lo probe con un piezo electrico ultrasonico SMBLTF120W60, la frecuencia de resonancia la pueden calcular con el LTSpice que es un sofware gratuito.

Otra cosa importante es que este circuito lo deben acoplar con un arreglo de medio puente h, solo se necesitan dos mosfet a 500 volts, ya que por lo general este tipo de transductores son de alto voltaje pero una muy baja corriente.

Ahora bien, les recomendaria que pusieran un fusible en la entrada de la fuente para que si por algun motivo sobrepasan la potencia requerida este se funda y no dañen el piezo electrico. Si tienen alguna otra duda o comentario agamenlo saber, sobre todo a la hora de calcular la frecuencia. 

Nota: A mayor frecuencia de la tina esta puede limpiar mas a profundidad.


----------



## aguilatgz (Ago 14, 2012)

Sobre lo comentaba nuestro compañero manuelguillen y leyendo sus comentarios, simule el diagrama de la revista, sin embargo en la lista de componentes maneja un capacitor de poliester de .22uF, aunque en realidad es de .022 uF por lo que tu frecuencia de salida es de 20khz (colocando el de .22uF la salida esta en 2Khz). al igual probe con diferentes tweeters donde se logra una vibracion pero no la suficiente. Por ahi en unos videos de reparacion de laptopss de la misma revista utiliza dicho proyecto de tina ultrasonica pero no se aprecia el proyecto final a detalle solo unas imagenes, se alcanza apreciar un transductor diferente y la vibracion es buena.Anexo las fotografias para compartirlas con ustedes.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 14, 2012)

Todos sus problemas están en los transductores. Compré hace mucho un kit en USA para armar una lavadora ultrasónica. Y nunca tuve tiempo de hacerla, pero les comento que es para una cuba de dos litros y lleva a cada lado un trasductor cerámico de unos 5 cm de diámetro y dos milímetros de espesor. Metalizados en ambas caras y recuerdo que el autor los soldaba directamente en la cuba de acero inox con estaño plata, de bajo punto de fusión para no arruinar los cerámicos. Les comento que estos cerámicos cuestan un kilo.(léase montón de dólares).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 15, 2012)

Para Tullio, pcb y distribución de componentes.
Vuelvo a aclarar que es algo muy elemental y de baja potencia.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 16, 2012)

Tullio, la revista no la encuentro pero por suerte le hice eb su oportunidad fotocopias. Claro que son de aquel tiempo y son malísimas. La revista es Electronics Now, de EEUU, de marzo de 1993.
Las escanee y traté de aclararlas un poco. Son once páginas en inglés (of course) pero no tiene desperdicio.
Subí un rar con las 11 páginas separadas en 4shared y el link es este:

http://www.4shared.com/rar/CKI70JUJ/Ultrasonic_Cleaner_.html?refurl=d1url

Espero les sirva de algo. Yo cumplí como siempre lo hago. Suerte amigo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola monté el sistema que utiliza el 555, y amplifica la salida con BD135. Hice la prueba reemplazando el capacitor de 0.022uF por uno de 0.1uF con el fin de tener una señal audible al ser humano, solo por probar si oscila; todo bién hasta que me doy cuenta que suena mas duro sin el transistor, conectando directamente la resistencia de 470 ohm al piezoeléctrico. También ensayé con un BD139 nuevo y aún es lo mismo.

¿No se supone que la función de éste transistor es amplificar un poco la señal? Alguién que me aclare si es mal fórmulada mi hipótesis.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 11, 2013)

No sé que piezoeléctrico usaste. Pero con cualquiera, la conexión está mal. Conectaste como si por el piezo pasara corriente, pero los piezo están aislados. Por eso te suena mas la conexión directa.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 11, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> No sé que piezoeléctrico usaste. Pero con cualquiera, la conexión está mal. Conectaste como si por el piezo pasara corriente, pero los piezo están aislados. Por eso te suena mas la conexión directa.



Utilicé el piezo de un twiter "motorola", la verdad el esquema es el que se muestra en el PDF de la tina ultrasonica. ¿qué tipo de conexión debo utilizar para un piezoeléctrico?


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 12, 2013)

Un piezo de sudio no te sirve en principio. Las frecuencias de los ultrasonidos para lavado están dentro de los 200 K a 1 Mh. Tenés que usar como carga una impedancia acorde a la frecuebcia y entre cololector y masa el piezo.


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 12, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> Un piezo de sudio no te sirve en principio. Las frecuencias de los ultrasonidos para lavado están dentro de los 200 K a 1 Mh. Tenés que usar como carga una impedancia acorde a la frecuebcia y entre cololector y masa el piezo.



El circuito está diseñado para oscilar a unos 26 KHz, construiré entonces un transductor (creo que así se llama) con un núcleo de ferrita y alambre magneto. Si calienta mucho pondré un transistor que soporte mayor potencia. Le pienso dar uso en limpieza de cabezales de impresora.

Ahora me surge una pregunta: ¿El transductor bobinado en ferrita me puede producir campos magnéticos variantes que induzcan campos eléctricos que puedan estropear de una u otra manera los cabezales? 

Alguien sabe si con la potencia de un simple piezo puedo limpiar los cabezales?


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 13, 2013)

Piezo es una palabra muy genérica. Las lavadoras de ultrasonido llevan cerámicos piezoel´´ectricos dee unos 5 cm de diámetro. Y generalmente de a pares. Y en ambos lados de la cuba. Creo entender lo que llas simple piezo. No, eso no sirve para nada.


----------



## anfedres (Jun 24, 2013)

Cordial Saludo.

Vengo investigando con afán y me he puesto como reto construir uno de estos aparaticos. Ya he hecho la investigación pertinente, y vengo a compartir con ustedes, algunos diagramas, esquemáticos e imágenes.

*Estado del arte:* Hasta donde he visto, estos dispositivos funcionan desde los 20KHz en adelante, para poder tener efecto. Algunos son los bastante potentes (Uno de estos es los que me quiero construir). La transmisión de ondas crea una cavitación en el líquido, este fenómeno consiste en crear burbujas las cuales  hacen implosión, liberando una gran cantidad de energía (Si no estoy en lo correcto agradecería que alguien me corrija).
Desarrollo: Lo esencial es tener un circuito el cual cree una onda cuadrada a la frecuencia ya mencionada. Se puede usar un 555, un PIC, o cualquier circuito que pueda alcanzar esta frecuencia. Hasta acá, todo claro. 

*Posibles problemas:* El problema común entre las personas que desean construirlo, es producir esta onda, y elevarla a valores de 220Vpp (Es una onda cuadrada AC, creo que queda mejor explicado así, creo haberlo visto en alguna parte). Planteamiento que me lleva a pensar el modo amplificar esta señal. 

*Investigaciones:* Han sido muchos los foros y esquemas que he visualizado, pero no he encontrado alguno que aclara mis dudas. (Tal vez porque debería profundizar en electrónica de potencia). 

Vengo a compartir varios circuitos con ustedes, y uno en el cual me pienso aventurar. Sería en algo como esto (Se encuentra en inglés, pero fácil de entender).

http://diyhpl.us/~bryan/papers2/neuro/ultrasound/Design%20and%20characterization%20of%20a%20high-power%20ultrasound%20driver%20with%20ultralow-output%20impedance%20-%202009.pdf

Es el que mejor explicado he encontrado, y al parecer el más fácil de armar. 
Encontré también un circuito muy completo, manejado por un micro controlador de Phillips. Nuevamente, se me dificulta entender la parte de potencia la cual usan, pues al parecer usan un TRIAC optoacplado, realmente es en la parte que no entiendo.  Este circuito lo encontré también en este foro. 

http://www.seekic.com/circuit_diagram/Basic_Circuit/Analog_Circuit/ULTRASONIC_GLEANER.html

Algunos datos a considerar son la impedancia y la capacitancia en la que funcionan estos equipos, en este link explican brevemente como se debe seleccionar (Estos gringos a la vanguardia). 

http://www.imajeenyus.com/electronics/20110514_power_ultrasonic_driver/index.shtml

*Conclusión: *Aparte de compartir toda la información obtenida, quisiera que pusiéramos manos a la obra para construir uno de estos circuitos, que compartamos nuestro conocimiento. Espero que les sea de utilidad a todos ustedes. No quisiera extender más el Post, espero pues que les guste y espero sugerencias de los circuitos.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 15, 2014)

Hola 

Estoy armando una Tina Ultrasonica con un PIC16f628A y unos transistores Push&Pull, la programacion consta en variar la frecuencia.

bueno mi cuestion es sobre el piezo electrico, puse uno como el de esta imagen...






en su caja dice que tiene una frecuencia de 2 a 20KHZ de respuesta y una potencia de 75W a 4R y 150W a 8R.
lo destape y tiene un piezo como de 2cm de diámetro y en imágenes de algunas tinas tienen un piezo de 5cm de diámetro pero con similares características, mi pregunta es ¿si me sirve ese pequeño? ¿hay diferencia en el diametro?


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 15, 2014)

papirrin, el tema del piezo, es casi fundamenta, aquí en mexico no consegui uno que diera la talla, todos son pequeños,  en el foro vi alguno que armaron con un flyback de los viejos, pero no probe, supongo que cuanto menor sea el diámetro será menor el recipiente para que funcione correctamente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

se consiguen como repuestos de nebuliza-dores ultrasonidos,
y con los de ferrite,funcionan,pero es medio dificil ''calibrarlos'' que que tienen que estar muy cerca de la tina,pero no pegado,
si se ''pega'' no vibra , si lo alegas mucho, tampoco vibra


----------



## papirrin (Oct 15, 2014)

busque los de nebulizador pero no encuentro ninguna imagen del repuesto...

el que vi de una tina es este:






aparentemente si hay diferencia. estuve probando a 40KHz que es lo que dicen en la especificacion de esas tinas y con el que tengo de 20KHz se escucha igual con 20KHz que con 40KHz en la señal.

asi que tendre que buscar alguno de 40KHz, ademas  probare con el de 20KHz como lava, solo me falta conseguir una tina metalica para probar, y estoy pensando en poner 2 piezos de 20KHz en paralelo para aumentar la potencia.


estoy alimentando con una fuente de 17V y 3.5A, asi que segun eso tengo una potencia de 36W con uno solo. y las tinas comerciales tienen una potencia de 30W y 50W.

lo que quiero armar es algo como esto:


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2014)

hola amigaso papirrin.... yo me prendo a costruirla ..ya estuve haciendo pruebas ..pero no me funciono ... en cuanto a los traductores gracias al rey julien los pude conseguir en argentina ... y efectivamente son de nebulizador ... por mi cciudad se consiguen en tiendas  de venta de articulos ortopedicos ...o venta de suministros hospitalarios y laboratorio ...... pues exiten los del tipo profecional y uso hospitalario bueno aca estan los mios (tengo 4) ... lo unico lamentable es que el unico pic que consigo por estos lados es el 18F2550 ...    ahora lo que he experimentado .es que trabajan con frecuencia y voltajes altos .. el rey hizo experimentos con las frecuencia ..faltaria o habria que ver cuanto voltaje ..calculo que cerca o mas de 40V ...bueno amigo demosle para adelante ... que armo tambien ... juan


----------



## papirrin (Oct 15, 2014)

> faltaria o habria que ver cuanto voltaje,calculo que cerca o mas de 40V



 eso de los 40V no me gusto, apenas pude conseguir la fuente de 19V XD...



> bueno amigo demosle para adelante ... que armo tambien ... juan


okis...mañana compro la tinita metalica y el otro piezo, y subo un video de los resultados, apenas lo tengo en protoboard.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2014)

bueno en cuanto a probar yo consegui una fuentecita de acero inoxidable .... de esas para sevir ensaladas ... si en el futuro queda chica .... bueno la cambiare ... no tengo foto pero mañana la subo ... es un utencillo de cosina .... el rey te puede orientar ....  en cuanto al voltaje yo probe con 12v y no me funciono ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2014)

para que funcione bien hay que colocarle un transformador inversor , que eleve esos 12 volt a por lo menos 500 volt y hasta mil volt ,
yo probé con un trafo de pc y funciona,no es como los equipos pro, pero da resultado


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 15, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para que funcione bien hay que colocarle un transformador inversor , que eleve esos 12 volt a por lo menos 500 volt y hasta mil volt ,
> yo probé con un trafo de pc y funciona,no es como los equipos pro, pero da resultado


 eeeeeeeeeeeey mi querido amigaso ..a eso hiba ... vo ya tenes mas experiencia con eso .... sera cuestion de ponerle ganas ....


----------



## papirrin (Oct 16, 2014)

Pues un rotundo fracaso en la primer prueba... no hace ningun movimiento a mas de 9KHz

Video de la primer prueba...






en teoria debe hacer un sonido audible como esta:





lo que me sugiere que algo anda raro... si se supone que no podemos escuchar nada a mas de 20KHz como es que las tinas se escuchan si su frecuencia de trabajo es de 40KHz 

tendre que conseguir el piezo adecuado y una tina de fabrica para ver a que voltaje y frecuencia trabaja realmente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> lo que me sugiere que algo anda raro... si se supone que no podemos escuchar nada a mas de 20KHz como es que las tinas se escuchan si su frecuencia de trabajo es de 40KHz
> 
> .


se escucha las armonicas


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 16, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Pues un rotundo fracaso en la primer prueba... no hace ningun movimiento a mas de 9KHz
> 
> Video de la primer prueba...
> 
> ...


 
@papirrin Los buenos son los Ceramicos, de los que usan en Atomizadores como este






http://spanish.alibaba.com/p-detail/venta-caliente-de-cer%C3%A1mica-piezoeletric-sensor-de-ultrasonidos-300004375822.html

http://spanish.alibaba.com/p-detail...asónico-de-la-terapia-1-mhz-300004320954.html


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 16, 2014)

hola gente .... seria bueno julien que pongas el link del video donde se ve el piezo electrico.cuando lo sumerges en el liquido ...tal ves eso le sirva a papirrin .. lo que yo no consegui es la hoja de datos de los piezos que compre ...  y mostre mas arriba... es una lastima porque asi tendriamos una guia de las frecuencias que trabajan .... amigaso papirrin..publique el esquematico ..... asi costruyo la placa ... y tambien ayudo con las pruebas ... el pulsador para inyectores ..... ya lo construi hace tiempo ..... esquema del amigaso solaris8 ..... funciona ok ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... tal ves si don julien va por NAKAMA .... pregunte personalmente .. si tiene la hoja de datos de los traductores ..el sabe cuales son .....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @papirrin Los buenos son los Ceramicos, de los que usan en Atomizadores como este
> 
> http://us01.i.aliimg.com/multilangp..._mica_piezoeletric_sensor_de_ultrasonidos.jpg
> 
> ...



si son esos mismo



locodelafonola dijo:


> hola gente .... seria bueno julien que pongas el link del video donde se ve el piezo electrico.cuando lo sumerges en el liquido ...tal ves eso le sirva a papirrin .. lo que yo no consegui es la hoja de datos de los piezos que compre ...  y mostre mas arriba... es una lastima porque asi tendriamos una guia de las frecuencias que trabajan .... amigaso papirrin..publique el esquematico ..... asi costruyo la placa ... y tambien ayudo con las pruebas ... el pulsador para inyectores ..... ya lo construi hace tiempo ..... esquema del amigaso solaris8 ..... funciona ok ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/2/7/6/8/5/1/pulsador_para_injectores.jpg ...... tal ves si don julien va por NAKAMA .... pregunte personalmente .. si tiene la hoja de datos de los traductores ..el sabe cuales son .....



ya pregunte y no tienen hojas de datos ,me dijo que son de nebulizadores y que eran de MHZ (no recuerdo cuando me dijo,pero que no eran de KHZ)


----------



## papirrin (Oct 16, 2014)

> esquema del amigaso solaris8



Donde esta ese esquema de Solaris8 para ver si coincide en algo con el que arme... un poco mas al rato subo el mio en cuanto organice un poco el esquema. XD


lo que no entiendo de ese piezo es que si es de 3R, y si se alimenta con 500V, no tendria una corriente de 166A  con una potencia de 83KW, ¿o como funciona eso?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

*no se si te refieres a este video ,
en ese le puse de inversor un transformador de fuente de dvd  y ese experimento no lo estaba usando como limpiador ultrasonico .pero se puede ver el efecto del ultrasonido en el agua saturada de burbujas de hidrogeno *






luego hago otro video donde si lo uso como limpiador ,para que puedan ver las burbujas


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 16, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si son esos mismo
> 
> 
> 
> ya pregunte y no tienen hojas de datos ,me dijo que son de nebulizadores y que eran de MHZ (no recuerdo cuando me dijo,pero que no eran de KHZ)


 

el-rey-julien Son de 1.7Mhz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 16, 2014)

si esos mismos , vienen con una goma en los bordes


----------



## papirrin (Oct 16, 2014)

Aqui esta el diagrama que utilizo para la etapa de potencia:


Aca el diagrama de control:


y aqui el codigo de la prueba en PBP:


```
#Config
  __CONFIG _FOSC_INTOSCIO & _MCLRE_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _BOREN_OFF & _LVP_OFF & _CPD_OFF & _CP_OFF
#EndConfig

Define OSC 4
DEFINE LCD_RSREG PORTA 
DEFINE LCD_RSBIT 0 
DEFINE LCD_RWREG PORTA 
DEFINE LCD_RWBIT 1 
DEFINE LCD_EREG PORTA  
DEFINE LCD_EBIT 2 
DEFINE LCD_DREG PORTB 
DEFINE LCD_DBIT 4 
DEFINE LCD_BITS 4 
DEFINE LCD_LINES 2 
DEFINE LCD_COMMANDUS 2000 
DEFINE LCD_DATAUS 50


SCR    var byte
T      Var Word
V      Var Word
F      var word
On_Off var PortB.1 
key    var word

CMCON=7
TrisA=%11111001
TrisB=%00000011

pause 100

SCR=0:gosub DM
SCR=1:gosub DM

F=20
T=0
V=37
Low On_Off

main:
 select case portA & $F0
  case 16
   toggle On_Off
   SCR=1:Gosub DM
   pause 500
  case 48
   'Menu
   low on_off
   scr=1:gosub DM
   SCR=10:gosub Dm
   Pause 500
  case 32
  'Left
   if SCR>10 then SCR=SCR-1
   Gosub DM
   pause 500
  case 96
   'right
   if SCR<12 then SCR=SCR+1
   Gosub DM
   pause 500
  case 64
   'Down
   select case scr
    case 100
     if F>0 then f=f-1
    case 110
     if V>0 then V=v-1
    case 120
     if T>0 then T=T-1
   end select
   gosub DM
   pause 500
  case 192
   'Up
   select case scr
    case 100
     if F<40 then f=f+1
    case 110
     if V<75 then V=v+1
    case 120
     if T<99 then T=T+1
   end select
   gosub DM
   pause 500
  case 128
   'enter
   select case scr
    Case 10,11,12
     scr=scr*10 
    Case 100,110,120
     scr=scr/10
   end select
   gosub DM
   pause 500
 end select
 if On_Off then pwm PortB.2,V*255/75,2
Goto main

DM:
 select case SCR
  Case 0
   lcdout $FE,$01
  case 1
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Limpiar"
   if On_Off then 
    lcdout $FE,$C0,"ON"
    HPWM 1,127,F*1000
   else
    lcdout $FE,$C0,"OFF"
    HPWM 1,0,0
   endif 
  Case 10
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Menu"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"Frecuencia" 
  Case 100
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Frecuencia"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"KHz: ", dec F,rep " "\3
  Case 11
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Menu"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"Potencia"
  Case 110
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Potencia"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"Vatios: ", dec V,rep " "\3
  Case 12
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Menu"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"Tiempo"
  Case 120
   lcdout $FE,$01
   lcdout $FE,$02,"Tiempo"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"Minutos: ", dec T,REp " "\3 
  case 90
   lcdout $FE,$02,"ULTRASONIC"
   lcdout $FE,$C0,"CLEANER"
 End select
return
```

en terminos generales por RB1 se enciende y apaga, con RB2 se hace un PWM variando el periodo de trabajo para generar un voltaje con el amplificador operacional para los transistores push&pull, y RB3 es la frecuencia por HW.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 16, 2014)

bueno aca te pongo el esquematico de solaris 8 .. y los mios son parecidos alos que mostro Yetrox ... bueno alli veo hacer la placa  al menos .la del pic y el lcd que supongo es un 2x16 generico o estoy equivocado .... Ver el archivo adjunto 105355 bueno en cuanto al codigo  yo tengo el 18f2550 ...pero estate tranquilo ya voy a llegar a eso por ahora va el 16f .....


----------



## papirrin (Oct 16, 2014)

> el lcd que supongo es un 2x16 generico o estoy equivocado



Si es un modulo LCD normal de los que venden en casi cualquier lado...

lo que si es diferente y quizas no consigas es la botonera, pero se puede modificar el programa para poner unos pulsadores normales.

por otro lado el esquema que pones es para lavar inyectores no?, o sea hacer que abran y cierren pasando el fluido por dentro mediante una bomba o algo asi, no?porque yo para lo que necesito la tina es para lavar las logicas de los celulares. XD


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 16, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> Si es un modulo LCD normal de los que venden en casi cualquier lado...
> 
> lo que si es diferente y quizas no consigas es la botonera, pero se puede modificar el programa para poner unos pulsadores normales.
> 
> por otro lado el esquema que pones es para lavar inyectores no?, o sea hacer que abran y cierren pasando el fluido por dentro mediante una bomba o algo asi, no?porque yo para lo que necesito la tina es para lavar las logicas de los celulares. XD


 exacto amigaso en el caso de los inyectores se usa la tina con el pulador juntos ....o sea mientras se limpian habren y sierran sin precion ...solo eso .... sin bomba .... pero en la otra parte se prueba con una bomba y el liquido  cae en unas "buretas" graduadas .... asi se mide su caudal ....pero alli no se usa la tina .... en definitava ... el uso es igual al tuyo con los celu .... ..y tranquilo amigaso ya vemos como resolvemos lo de los pulsadores .... y demas detalles


----------



## papirrin (Oct 17, 2014)

ya me consegui prestada una tina XD

lo unico que me falta es contar las vueltas de la bobina que esta en en nucleo de ferrita cuadrado.


creen que si pongo mi osciloscopio en la base de los transistores NPN no se me queme 
porque supongo que si esta elevando el voltaje puesto que un capacitor que va al piezo es de 2000V...



Este esquema ya no se me hace tan descabellado:
Ver el archivo adjunto 109192


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2014)

la oscilacion por si sola no hace nada si no tiene  potencia , 
esos driver con los 4 transistores ,es un juguete ,apenas si alcanza a que el agua cabite,
para que limpie hace falta mas potencia,


----------



## papirrin (Oct 18, 2014)

> la oscilacion por si sola no hace nada si no tiene potencia ,
> esos driver con los 4 transistores ,es un juguete ,apenas si alcanza a que el agua cabite,
> para que limpie hace falta mas potencia,



 la verdad no entendí, o sea al circuito que puse de los cuatro transistores le estoy metiendo 4Amperios, lo que si estoy bien son 4A*19V=76W los transistores calientan un poco y los piezo tambien... eso quiere decir que si hay potencia ¿o no?

en definitivo no funciona el push&pull como esta ahi como lo puse (y como lo tiene black tiger1954 en este mismo tema) pero no entiendo porque, si solo por el piezo o por otra cosa.

por otro lado no me atrevi a meterle mi osciloscopio y ya regrese la tina, quizas la vuelva a pedir si se me aconseja como medir la frecuencia sin dañar mi oscilo que me sale mas caro que si compro la tina echa XD.

Otra cosa ya medi la bobina del nucleo cuadrado...

tiene 80 vueltas el diametro interior es de 12mm con un largo de 22mm, el cuadro del ferrite es de 29AX34LX12H, el cable cafe enrollado no es alambre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2014)

(retiro lo dicho,mas o menos sobre los 4 transistores,yo crei que lo tenian en 9 volt y con pocos amperes)
a ese mismo circuito , ponele un transformador que eleve la tensión de los 19 volt ,
podes probar con uno de pc , el  piezo lo conectas donde el primario del transformador y luego comentas los resultados


----------



## Landrs (Feb 15, 2015)

Hola que tal, estoy intentando realizar la tina ultrasonica, pero me presento con el problema de no tener los pizoelectricos, pero me pregunto seria posible realizar la misma tina, pero en vez de utilizar un pizoelectrico utilizar un motor vibrador?, digo no se si seria lo mismo. Si el objetivo de colocar el pizoelectrico es generar vibracion a unos 40khz, porque no usar un motor que este vibrando masomenos a esa frecuencia? algun problema tendria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2015)

Landrs dijo:


> Hola que tal, estoy intentando realizar la tina ultrasonica, pero me presento con el problema de no tener los pizoelectricos, pero me pregunto seria posible realizar la misma tina, *pero en vez de utilizar un pizoelectrico utilizar un motor vibrador?,* digo no se si seria lo mismo. Si el objetivo de colocar el pizoelectrico es generar vibracion a unos 40khz, porque no usar un motor que este vibrando masomenos a esa frecuencia? algun problema tendria?



*No* puedes reemplazar el piezoeléctrico con un motor, ya que el motor se destruiría rápidamente al girar a la velocidad necesaria para lograr esas frecuencias.

Lee el tema completo pra ver como conseguir piezoeléctricos a partir de tweeter´s


----------



## constantan (Jul 30, 2015)

hola encontre en la web este documento en el que se ilustra la construcción de una batea ultrasonica. (experimental) segun el documento. mis preguntas son:
¿Es viable este circuito? ¿que modificaciónes podrian mejorarlo?

saludos al foro.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 30, 2015)

> ¿Es viable este circuito? ¿que modificaciónes podrian mejorarlo?



Pues yo no se mucho de fisica, pero por lo que entiendo esa podria ser una tina de microwaves no de ultrasonido, si se trata de generar ondas (mecanicas) pues yo creo que si es factible,  en similitud con la placa de la tina que puse antes (creo que el mensaje 77 o por ahi) es tambien un oscilador + elevador de tension.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2015)

El Lemur experimentó con esa tina comentó que andaba, solo que el envase debía ser de acero inoxidable , no plástico ni aluminio.


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 21, 2016)

Buenas amigos, alguno intento hacer lo que compartio papirrim, y si funciono o no?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2016)

> y si funciono o no?


no, no funciona se necesita un piezo electrico como el de las originales.


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 24, 2016)

Gracias por responder *P*ap*I*rrin.

*U*na pregunta de casualidad tiene*S* el tipo o referencia de las q*UE* usan las lavadoras originales.  (piezo).


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 24, 2016)

Buenas *, *el esquematico de potencia de papirrin es capa*z* de hacer funcionar a*_*la frecuencia q*ue* se debe para la tina lavadora por ultrasonido *,* este tipo de transductor q*ue* es de 20khz a 40khz de 60w.


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 25, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> ya me consegui prestada una tina XD
> 
> lo unico que me falta es contar las vueltas de la bobina que esta en en nucleo de ferrita cuadrado.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 119191
> ...



Hola, la ves pasada pregunte sobre si el circuito que habías compartido funcionaba? me dijiste que no, que había que poner el piezoelectro original de las maquinas. Ok,pero no se si me respondiste por el circuito simulado,anterior a este.Quiero confirmar si este circuito al que le sacaste fotos de una maquina original, ¿lo fabricaste y funciona correctamente? gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2016)

No no armé el circuito de la foto, pero de que funciona.... funciona, no lo armé porque me salía casi lo mismo comprar la tina armada que pedir los piezoeléctricos. Como tengo una tina de fábrica y si puedes conseguir los piezos te puedo ir guiando en cualquier duda que tengas, salvo que no este dentro de mis conocimientos.
Por otro lado, no son la gran maravilla esas tinas. Para lo que yo la uso que son lavado de PCB de celular armé una con un motor vibrador y da mejor resultado en mi opinión.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola





papirrin dijo:


> No no armé el circuito de la foto, pero de que funciona.... funciona, no lo armé porque me salía casi lo mismo comprar la tina armada que pedir los piezoeléctricos. Como tengo una tina de fábrica y si puedes conseguir los piezos te puedo ir guiando en cualquier duda que tengas, salvo que no este dentro de mis conocimientos.
> Por otro lado, no son la gran maravilla esas tinas. Para lo que yo la uso que son lavado de PCB de celular armé una con un motor vibrador y da mejor resultado en mi opinión.


 Gracias amigo papirrin ., yo los piezoelectricos los tengo (puse fotos mas atras ., son 4)​ Ver el archivo adjunto 119084​ Ver el archivo adjunto 119083 Pero de todos los circuitos que arme ., no me funciona ninguno (electronicamente si funcionan ., pero no limpia)​ Yo calculo que el problema es la potencia ., yo quiero la tina para limpiar inyectores de automoviles​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Pero de todos los circuitos que arme ., no me funciona ninguno (electronicamente si funcionan ., pero no limpia) Yo calculo que el problema es la potencia ., yo quiero la tina para limpiar inyectores de automoviles



Y ¿ No tendrás un problema mecánico de transferencia de ultrasonido entre el transductor y la tina ?

¿ Publicaste en algún sitio como se encuentra armada la tina ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola





Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ No tendrás un problema mecánico de transferencia de ultrasonido entre el transductor y la tina ?
> 
> ¿ Publicaste en algún sitio como se encuentra armada la tina ?


 Gracias fogo ., bueno "la tina" ., esta fabricada con una fuente de acero inoxidable​ Y el traductor esta pegado con soldadura plastica ., como aca​




Y se que funciona ., porque cuando la enciendo el perro se vuelve "loco"​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2016)

Veo mal o se formaron arcos en el punto de conexión del transductor. 

Los limpiadores ultrasónicos que tengo visto llevan un "Contrapeso" sobre la cara opuesta a la tina del transductor que queda "Ensanguchado", esto mejora el rendimiento por aquello de _"Acción- Reacción"_

¿ La parte electrónica posee alguna forma de ajuste de frecuencia ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola





Fogonazo dijo:


> Veo mal o se formaron arcos en el punto de conexión del transductor.
> 
> Los limpiadores ultrasónicos que tengo visto llevan un "Contrapeso" sobre la cara opuesta a la tina del transductor que queda "Ensanguchado", esto mejora el rendimiento por aquello de _"Acción- Reacción"_
> 
> ¿ La parte electrónica posee alguna forma de ajuste de frecuencia ?


NOp ., fogo esa foto es la de papirrin ., yo no tengo fotos de la mia ( pero no tiene ningun corto)​ Bueno ., ajuste no tiene pero podria ser por la construccion de las bobinas​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2016)

algo no anda bien,el perro no tiene que volverse loco cuando funciona la tina
deve de tener la frecuencia mas baja de lo que crees


----------



## mauroposada (Ene 26, 2016)

papirrin dijo:


> No no armé el circuito de la foto, pero de que funciona.... funciona, no lo armé porque me salía casi lo mismo comprar la tina armada que pedir los piezoeléctricos. Como tengo una tina de fábrica y si puedes conseguir los piezos te puedo ir guiando en cualquier duda que tengas, salvo que no este dentro de mis conocimientos.
> Por otro lado, no son la gran maravilla esas tinas. Para lo que yo la uso que son lavado de PCB de celular armé una con un motor vibrador y da mejor resultado en mi opinión.



Gracias por tu respuesta, yo estoy pensando lo mismo con un motor (dc), crear un des-balance, y hacer vibrar la tina, a la vista se ve q el liquido se mueve bastante, pero no se si sea el mismo movimiento que produce el ultrasonido a las moléculas del liquido,y limpie:En este caso yo la quiero para limpiar inyectores de carro y cuerpos de aceleración.Por lo que e leído,para las placas de celulares se necesitan una frecuencia mas elevada que para los inyectores de carro. khz!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Lemur experimentó con esa tina comentó que andaba, solo que el envase debía ser de acero inoxidable , no plástico ni aluminio.



con una azucarera de acero inoxidable ,pero del acero bueno bueno *no*,sino de ese que si le arrimas un iman se pega un poco.
depende la frecuencia hasta se produce un efecto de inducción calentando el metal y,el agua se calienta un poco
lo que ayuda a limpiar un poco mas
PD:
cuando al rato de funcionar el agua estaba tibia,al principio crei que era por el ultrasonido
pero luego me di cuenta que el metal se calentaba por las corrientes inducidas en el metal de la azucarera

use un ferrite de flyback en esas pruebas como bobina ,el unico problema es que hay que dejarles un espacio entre la tina  y el electroiman,sino no vibra mucho
quizas con algun tornillo e ir regulando,,,


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2016)

> pero no se si sea el mismo movimiento que produce el ultrasonido a las moléculas del liquido,y limpie:En este caso yo la quiero para limpiar inyectores de carro y cuerpos de aceleración.Por lo que e leído,para las placas de celulares se necesitan una frecuencia mas elevada que para los inyectores de carro



No tengo idea de como se veran las moleculas, pero el sarro que se forma en las PCB de los celulales mojados con la tina vibradora si la remueve, y con la ultrasonica ni cosquillas le hace.

para inyectores tampoco tengo idea, pero es cuestion de probar.

esta es la tina en cuestion:




*le subes al sonido si quieres escuchar mi espantosa voz.


----------



## mauroposada (Feb 8, 2016)

Hola amigos me conseguí este circuito de ultrasonido tiene unas fallas, primero es su alimentación, pero eso se soluciona, quiero saber como puedo probar el transductor y decir si esta bueno o malo que no sea con la tarjeta. Gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Feb 24, 2016)

Mmmm si se supone que son piezoeléctricos yo intentaría usarlo como un micrófono conectándolo al PC[emoji38]


----------



## John Miller (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola buen día a mi parecer ese transductor es un PZT4 de 50W a 40Khz, trabaja a un voltaje 220V, no es tan fácil probarlo sin una fuente de ultrasonido.

Si logras reparar su fuente y no funciona el transductor, no son costosos están entre U$10 o U$15.







MK.


----------



## Arturo2405 (May 3, 2017)

Hola amigos tengo una tina de ultrasonido, se me Dani el traductor que viene pegado en la tina, y aquí en mi país, no se consigue y quier9 saber que puedo utilizar para sustituirlo


----------



## papirrin (May 3, 2017)

> que puedo utilizar para sustituirlo



¿Con Una tina nueva? o buscala en otro pais... que yo sepa es lo unico que se puede usar.


----------



## Arturo2405 (May 3, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> ¿Con Una tina nueva? o buscala en otro pais... que yo sepa es lo unico que se puede usar.


Amigo papirrin aquí en Venezuela, es más fácil votar el equipo y comprar otro si se consigue, yo e escuchado que se puede utilizar, un Twister de corneta


----------



## papirrin (May 3, 2017)

> un Twister de corneta



yo lo he probado y no funciona... o por lo menos no son de la misma capacidad...
pero si gustas intentalo, son baratas.

 no pasa que se salgan chispas... no la pruebes cuando tenga  alcohol.. jajajaj


----------



## Arturo2405 (May 3, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> yo lo he probado y no funciona... o por lo menos no son de la misma capacidad...
> pero si gustas intentalo, son baratas.
> 
> no pasa que se salgan chispas... no la pruebes cuando tenga  alcohol.. jajajaj


Ok ok papirrin si no te funciono, no pruebo porque tendría que buscar u. Twitter, para la potencia de la tina o tendré que buscar una usada, para reemplazar la tina


----------



## HUKE02 (Jul 21, 2017)

aguilatgz dijo:


> Sobre lo comentaba nuestro compañero manuelguillen y leyendo sus comentarios, simule el diagrama de la revista, sin embargo en la lista de componentes maneja un capacitor de poliester de .22uF, aunque en realidad es de .022 uF por lo que tu frecuencia de salida es de 20khz (colocando el de .22uF la salida esta en 2Khz). al igual probe con diferentes tweeters donde se logra una vibracion pero no la suficiente. Por ahi en unos videos de reparacion de laptopss de la misma revista utiliza dicho proyecto de tina ultrasonica pero no se aprecia el proyecto final a detalle solo unas imagenes, se alcanza apreciar un transductor diferente y la vibracion es buena.Anexo las fotografias para compartirlas con ustedes.



Tengo una duda el capacitor de poliester entonces es de 22 nanofaradios??


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 3, 2020)

Actualizo, hoy pude ver por unos momentos, una tina ultrasonica para limpieza de cartuchos, solo pude ver la caja y anotar algunos datos que tenía la hoja de esa caja donde venía...

Datos del Transductor:
Impedancia: -< 2.0Ω
Perdidas dieléctrica:  - < 0.5%
Diámetro: 25mm
Frecuencia: 1.7MHz
Capacitancia: 1700 (+/-) 20% pf

Les muestro esos datos por si les sirve.

Les adjunto el manual de uso de una de ellas


----------



## benner (Feb 7, 2021)

Ésta es la placa de un limpiador de inyectores *L*aunch  . Necesito un diagrama q*ue* lo reemplace.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola, puedes sacar el diagrama de ese que tienes?
O por lo menos tomarle fotos de arriba y abajo y detallar los valores de cada componente? Así quizá pueda yo hacer el diagrama, que en efecto me interesa hacer una para limpiar cartuchos de tinta de impresoras de inyección


----------



## AleSergi (Feb 8, 2021)

benner dijo:


> Ésta es la placa de un limpiador de inyectores *L*aunch  . Necesito un diagrama q*ue* lo reemplace.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261916



Me sumo al pedido de HeidyVanesa19, y te pregunto,  para ese resonador de la primer foto,  cual es su frecuencia de trabajo?


----------

